# Hysteroscopic removal of IUD



## catharine (May 28, 2013)

In office doc did a Hysteroscopic removal of IUD.  His notes do not help except stating he did the removal.  For this procedure done in office with only a topical block done would you use 99214 or 58301?  Im leaning towards just billing the office visit.


----------



## sadamcik (May 29, 2013)

I would use the IUD removal procedure code 58301, even though done via hysteroscopy it is still the closest thing to what provider did.  
Sylvia Adamcik, CCS-P, CPC, CPC-I, ICDCT-CM
Unit Manager Coding and Reimbursement
Department of OBGYN
TTUHSC School of Medicine


----------



## catharine (May 31, 2013)

Thank-you. Thats what I was thinking as well.


----------

